# W-LAN Signal verstärken ?



## °°Maggi°° (27. April 2008)

Kann mann mit einfachen Hausmittel das W-LAn Signal verstärken.


----------



## Topsecret (27. April 2008)

Nein mit einfachen Hausmitteln nicht, also bitte nicht mit Honig beschmieren oder in einer Schlammpackung einpacken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es besteht die Möglichkeit, bei den meisten Routern die Antennen auszutauschen, was zu höheren Reichweiten führt.
Diese kann man eigendlich schon recht günstig im Internet erwerben.
Für die FritzBox gibt es sogar schon richtige Aufrüst Kits.

Kannst ja mal da reinschaun LINK

Gruß


----------



## x3n0n (27. April 2008)

Zum Beispiel mit der Pringlesantenne


----------



## Topsecret (27. April 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel mit der Pringlesantenne



Dass ist mal geil, man lernt nie aus ^^
Man darf aber nicht vergessen mehr Leistung bedeutet nicht gleich, dass es durch mehr Störfaktoren dringt, wie Mauern, Doppelverglasungen usw.
Aber Pringlesantenne, muß ich mir merken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (27. April 2008)

Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass es auch hier Normen und Richtlinien gibt, und die Pringles(richt)antenne hat ein so starkes Signal(glaub mehr als 800m auf freiem Feld), dass es eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist sie zu benutzen.
Aber wer hat schon jemals ein W-Lan Messwagen durch die Strassen fahren sehen oO


----------



## °°Maggi°° (28. April 2008)

Also wenn ich jetzt richtig verstanden habe muss ich nur mein W-LAN Stick / Antenne in die Pringlesdose stecken  ?????


----------



## Ennia (28. April 2008)

ja, genau! du hast es völlig falsch verstanden *lol*

vergiss das mit der pringlesantenne ganz schnell wieder, da diese eine sogenannte richt(funk)antenne ist und für punkt zu punkt verbindungen geeignet ist. Was du brauchst ist eine rundstrahlantenne, um einen größeren bereich abzudecken und nichts um große strecken zurückzulegen.

am ehesten kommt für dich ein WLAN-Repeater oder ein zweiter Router in Frage. Beides bitte nur wenn dein bereits vorhandener Router WDS (Wireless Distribution System) unterstützt und dazu bitte RTFM (read the "fabulous" manual).

btw. WLAN ist ein so umfangreiches Thema, was es da alles zu beachten gilt 5-4-3-2-Regel, ad-hoc oder infrastructured, abstände zu de einzelnen APs usw. Das ganze ist für Netzwerkunkundige eher ein Glücks- oder Rate- und Probierspiel. Lass also besser die Finger davon und verlege Kabel :>


----------



## Topsecret (28. April 2008)

°°Maggi°° schrieb:


> Also wenn ich jetzt richtig verstanden habe muss ich nur mein W-LAN Stick / Antenne in die Pringlesdose stecken  ?????



Nein, du musst dir aus einer Pringelsdose und ein paar Kleinigkeiten aus dem Baumarkt, eine Richtantenne bauen. Anleitung findest du hier Pringlesantenne

Vorteil, sie hat richtig Power, Nachteil, es ist eine Richtantenne sprich hast keinen Senderadius mehr, falls du überall im Haus WLAN haben möchtest.
Und von den kosten liegt sie in etwa in der selben Kategorie wie die billigsten Nachrüstantennen, die zwar wenider Leistung haben, aber dafür rundumstrahlen.

Gruß


----------

